# Brutal Billy Lust



## Flowers For Sonichu (Mar 20, 2017)

So I saw Jim Cornette roasting this guy on twitter today and he looks like a potential cow even though he's been on twitter for less than a day





He claims he wrestled in CZW and a couple times on thunder where Disco Inferno, a lower mid carder, buried him in a match:




Much like Eddie Dzials claims of being an ex-porn star, it seems like this guy is equally delusional as there are no Google results for anything related to his wrestling career. The only proof he could show is obviously from a backyard wrestling promotion.





Based on his delusions of having a career and his inability to spell, this guy might be worth keeping an eye on. He's been on twitter less than 24 hours and already making an ass of himself.


----------



## Flowers For Sonichu (Mar 20, 2017)

Moved to hulkamania on my request because he's obviously a troll but an amazing one in the vein of love_that_goku. He's getting some established guys like Konnan to chimp out so hats off to him. The dead giveaway is that he trolls wrestlers in collusion with the Soul Rebel Ron Richter, who claims he was trained by Verne Gagne and wrestled in the AWA. The "email broke" makes it pretty obvious



 




 

Decided to keep a thread on them to see them getting a rise out of wrestlers


----------



## GS 281 (Mar 20, 2017)

I have to admit I like the idea of us talking about wrestlers themselves in this sub, there is a lot of lolcows in wrestling. Would Jim Cornette be classified a lolcow? I love the guy but he spergs like a mother fucker


----------



## XYZpdq (Mar 20, 2017)

yawning sneasel said:


> I have to admit I like the idea of us talking about wrestlers themselves in this sub, there is a lot of lolcows in wrestling. Would Jim Cornette be classified a lolcow? I love the guy but he spergs like a mother fucker


If wrestling had arms he would scream about what color they are


----------



## Feline Darkmage (Mar 20, 2017)

Billy Who?


----------



## Flowers For Sonichu (Mar 20, 2017)

Beefing with Konnan 



Spoiler


----------



## r00 (Mar 20, 2017)

yawning sneasel said:


> I have to admit I like the idea of us talking about wrestlers themselves in this sub, there is a lot of lolcows in wrestling. Would Jim Cornette be classified a lolcow? I love the guy but he spergs like a mother fucker



Jim Cornette is 100% a lolcow. He is perpetually trapped in the past, unable to self reflect and move on, and he chimps out at the slightest provocation for decades at a time. His meltdowns over trump were so hilarious. At this point, he offers nothing but autistic factoids and impotent sperging.


----------



## XYZpdq (Mar 21, 2017)

r00 said:


> His meltdowns over trump were so hilarious.


Oh I didn't even think of that lol. Got any worth tossing in the Trump Salt thread?


----------



## Darwin Watterson (May 1, 2017)

I was considering starting a thread on Alberto Del Rio, who seems to be on a downward spiral and constantly tries to start shit with WWE.


----------



## Boss HM-2 (May 6, 2017)

Tammy "Sunny" Sytch would be another great candidate for a thread. She cucked her wrestler husband by fucking a bunch of other wrestlers, most notably Shawn Michaels during his 90's "cokehead jackass" era and this continued right up to her husband's death.

She's spent the last fifteen years or so since her husband died camwhoring, getting into slapfights on facebook/twitter with other wrestlers/fans, and getting arrested pretty often (usually for alcohol related shit) and sent to expensive rehab facilities on the WWE's dime just as much, where (if the place has internet access) she'll inevitably complain about how the place is total dogshit.


----------



## Flowers For Sonichu (May 6, 2017)

Boss HM-2 said:


> Tammy "Sunny" Sytch would be another great candidate for a thread. She cucked her wrestler husband by fucking a bunch of other wrestlers, most notably Shawn Michaels during his 90's "cokehead jackass" era and this continued right up to her husband's death.
> 
> She's spent the last fifteen years or so since her husband died camwhoring, getting into slapfights on facebook/twitter with other wrestlers/fans, and getting arrested pretty often (usually for alcohol related shit) and sent to expensive rehab facilities on the WWE's dime just as much, where (if the place has internet access) she'll inevitably complain about how the place is total dogshit.


she got arrested five times in two weeks for choking her boyfriend


----------



## AnOminous (May 6, 2017)

Flowers For Sonichu said:


> she got arrested five times in two weeks for choking her boyfriend



After like the third or fourth time, wouldn't you say okay that time was enough and end it?


----------

